# Samoa Orange TT S line competition Real World Pics



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks to Brian McCauley of Audi North Scottsdale, we now have real world pics of the Samoa Orange S line competition. Note the color-matched interior trim. Check out full details after the jump. 

http://fourtitude.com/news/audi_exc...-s-line-competition-at-audi-north-scottsdale/


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

I SO WISH I COULD HAVE ORDERED THIS SHADE OVER ANY OTHER!!!! Why must Audi hate me this way!!! Best color by far. Way to piss off this customer Audi!


----------



## jermar (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm still waiting for my 2013 TT, silver since Aug 16. The dealer says there were factory production delays. I did not see this color offered. Is it only available with specific options? The color choices were rather dull. How does one get this?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

jermar said:


> I'm still waiting for my 2013 TT, silver since Aug 16. The dealer says there were factory production delays. I did not see this color offered. Is it only available with specific options? The color choices were rather dull. How does one get this?


 You can get any color you want, you just have to pay for it. Samoa is a real grabber though!


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Still wish I didn't have to cancel my TT-RS order in Samoa. It is a striking color.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

I keep saying, "All good things to those who wait...."  
You guys gotta learn some patience!


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

redz9269 said:


> I keep saying, "All good things to those who wait...."
> You guys gotta learn some patience!


 
Easy for you to say...you already got your nifty volcano red TTRS! :thumbup:


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

redz9269 said:


> I keep saying, "All good things to those who wait...."
> You guys gotta learn some patience!


 I ordered mine over a year ago, this wasn't an option any way shape or form.


----------



## zautodriver (Oct 18, 2012)

I was told by two US dealers that Audis can be ordered with any color that Audi uses. But its an additional $2300 or $2500 (I was quoted both prices).


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

redz9269 said:


> I keep saying, "All good things to those who wait...."
> You guys gotta learn some patience!


 I could have waited but I was losing faith that the dealer I ordered from was telling me the truth. I saw many production dates come and go with them. It was getting to the point of wondering if I would completely miss out on getting the car if I stuck with my order that was in limbo. I'm quite happy with what I got in the end....but having one of the only Samoa TT-RS's would have been pretty sweet. :banghead: 

zautodriver, 

Paint prices went: 
$2500 - Nearly any Audi color past or present 
$4500 - Most other colors in the VW group, Porsche colors, a couple Audi high end colors etc. (No Lamborghini colors) 
$6000 - Any color. 

That's the base from Audi USA, but some dealers will mess with those prices.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Dan.S said:


> I ordered mine over a year ago, this wasn't an option any way shape or form.


 Didn't ask the right question or person then-or possibly overseas order placement was the issue with yours. I handed over deposit end of 2010 and placed actual order end of Jan '11. I will admit to waiting forever for it tho


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

I didn't order mine but I did buy it Aug 8th of 2011 which was shortly after they hit the states. So, I didn't get a custom color but I did walk in, sign papers and drive out! Would have gone with Porsche signal green if it was available.


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

Almost ordered a custom paint color from an old school audi color for a TT sLine. Cost with options was only 3 or 4 grand less than a new TTS...... 

Now I drive a TTS. 

Build date was going to be a 3-6 month wait. BTDT so I didn't feel like waiting. 

Also while this is an attractive package a quick autotrader search pulled up a few of these "competition" models at $44k-48k for a couple grand more you could get into a TTS. $48-51k 

Better yet you find a CPO TTS for 5 to 10 k less.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

redz9269 said:


> Didn't ask the right question or person then-or possibly overseas order placement was the issue with yours. I handed over deposit end of 2010 and placed actual order end of Jan '11. I will admit to waiting forever for it tho


 No, you are wrong. At the time I ordered my TTRS, Audi did not offer custom "exclusive" options at all for us. Those of us in the States who order NA ie.: USA Spec, did not recieve the options European customers were offered. You ordered off the normal spec options and that was that. Dealership couldnt order custom colors, and pretty sure when I was living in Italy, placing my order, and calling Audi direct that I got the information first hand. 


All in all they ****ed the first US purchasers.


----------



## jermar (Aug 28, 2012)

"You can get any color you want, you just have to pay for it. Samoa is a real grabber though!" Yes, but if you look at the pictures, according to the sales slip, the cost of that paint is $475.00 
You guys are spooking me out with delayed delivery dates. My TT was to be in by mid November. Then I was told - second week in Dec. Not happening. Some of you have cancelled orders? I'm worried.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

jermar said:


> "You can get any color you want, you just have to pay for it. Samoa is a real grabber though!" Yes, but if you look at the pictures, according to the sales slip, the cost of that paint is $475.00
> You guys are spooking me out with delayed delivery dates. My TT was to be in by mid November. Then I was told - second week in Dec. Not happening. Some of you have cancelled orders? I'm worried.


 

Dude, read what we are typing, were talking about the TTRS, and the release of ordering back when it came about over a year ago... EXCLUSIVE OPTIONS WERE NOT AVAILABLE FOR ORDER.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

jermar said:


> I'm still waiting for my 2013 TT, silver since Aug 16. The dealer says there were factory production delays. I did not see this color offered. Is it only available with specific options? The color choices were rather dull. How does one get this?


 This package is offered worldwide. It's called the S line competition kit and comes in three other colors (red, Daytona Grey and Glacier White). We ran a story about it back in August when we had confirmation on it. Sorry you missed it. Links to more information on S-line competition including the official PR are at the bottom of the story I linked above.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

LynxFX said:


> Still wish I didn't have to cancel my TT-RS order in Samoa. It is a striking color.


 Did the dealer cancel the order? I bet they could have sold it easily had they brought it through.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Dan.S said:


> I ordered mine over a year ago, this wasn't an option any way shape or form.


 This is an option for MY2013 (in the USA). It was announced for Europe also this past summer. 

It's a cycle guys. Cars near the end of production and they have to do something to freshen them up. It's not uncommon.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

zautodriver said:


> I was told by two US dealers that Audis can be ordered with any color that Audi uses. But its an additional $2300 or $2500 (I was quoted both prices).


 Audis can be ordered any color via Audi Exclusive. Your dealer should know how to access this and if not then send me an email to our [email protected] address and I'll pass along to AoA. I've ordered several cars this way including a Jet Blue (R8 color) S5 and a Suzuka Grey S4. You can also go for other brand's colors too. I know of an R8 GT in a Ferrari blue. The only stipulation I was ever told was that they have to do water-based paints nowadays so stuff like the old pearl white isn't doable and also that they have no interest in replicating Lamborghini colors.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

OrangeA4 said:


> Almost ordered a custom paint color from an old school audi color for a TT sLine. Cost with options was only 3 or 4 grand less than a new TTS......
> 
> Now I drive a TTS.
> 
> ...


 Each offers something different. The TT S-line has TTS bodywork and the newer and more efficient EA888 2.0 TFSI. S-line competition offers previously Audi Exclusive only paint and a few other cool touches. I'd prefer that. 

All that being said, I've seen pics of a Samoa Orange TTS in one of Audis fleets from the new S-car launches on the west coast. I'll assume that car will end up as one hell of a cool Certified Pre-Owned find in the next 6-12 months.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Dan.S said:


> No, you are wrong. At the time I ordered my TTRS, Audi did not offer custom "exclusive" options at all for us. Those of us in the States who order NA ie.: USA Spec, did not recieve the options European customers were offered. You ordered off the normal spec options and that was that. Dealership couldnt order custom colors, and pretty sure when I was living in Italy, placing my order, and calling Audi direct that I got the information first hand.
> 
> 
> All in all they ****ed the first US purchasers.


 I am not aware that this was not offered. My understanding of Audi Exclusive is that you can order ANY Audi this way but it's a bit like ordering Animal Style at In-N-Out. You need to know to ask for it, and on top of that not all dealers know their way around it. Again, if you're reading this and your dealer says it's not possible, drop me a line to our [email protected] email address because I know who to ask. It's possible I guess that maybe TT RS was not available this way early on but I'd be really surprised because I've seen all sorts of TT RS models at the Audi Exclusive showroom at the Audi forum in Neckarsulm.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I am not aware that this was not offered. My understanding of Audi Exclusive is that you can order ANY Audi this way but it's a bit like ordering Animal Style at In-N-Out. You need to know to ask for it, and on top of that not all dealers know their way around it. Again, if you're reading this and your dealer says it's not possible, drop me a line to our [email protected] email address because I know who to ask. It's possible I guess that maybe TT RS was not available this way early on but I'd be really surprised because I've seen all sorts of TT RS models at the Audi Exclusive showroom at the Audi forum in Neckarsulm.


 In the US it was possible to order exclusive right from the beginning. I had the first allocation slot at my dealer and placed the first order in April 2011 as soon as the order system opened up. Of course the car wasn't delivered until the end of the MY2012 production run (I was first order and last delivered) but it was definitely possible.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The colour is not any better then "Ipanema Brown".


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> In the US it was possible to order exclusive right from the beginning. I had the first allocation slot at my dealer and placed the first order in April 2011 as soon as the order system opened up. Of course the car wasn't delivered until the end of the MY2012 production run (I was first order and last delivered) but it was definitely possible.


 Prove it.... Like to see your order sheet or it didn't happen. 

We calle Audi HQ direct and they said it wasn't possible at the time. That is why NOBODY posted about exclusive option orders at all last year, dun dun dun, because it wasn't available in the US.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Dan.S said:


> Prove it.... Like to see your order sheet or it didn't happen.
> 
> We calle Audi HQ direct and they said it wasn't possible at the time. That is why NOBODY posted about exclusive option orders at all last year, dun dun dun, because it wasn't available in the US.


 LOL! What do you mean prove it? I've been driving the car for a year. 











And there certainly was discussion about it when folks were checking commission numbers. Here's mine from June. Note that Q0Q0 denotes an Audi Exclusive order. 

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...rder-Guide&p=72044901&viewfull=1#post72044901


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Dan.S said:


> We calle Audi HQ direct and they said it wasn't possible at the time. That is why NOBODY posted about exclusive option orders at all last year, dun dun dun, because it wasn't available in the US.


 There are quite a few US MY12 exclusive color optioned TT-RS's, a few already posted in this thread so I'm guessing your dealer talked to the wrong person. Wouldn't be surprising as I've found the disparity of knowledge between dealers quite large when I was shopping.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Well screw me sideways..... I'm doubly mad.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Dan.S said:


> No, you are wrong. At the time I ordered my TTRS, Audi did not offer custom "exclusive" options at all for us. Those of us in the States who order NA ie.: USA Spec, did not recieve the options European customers were offered. You ordered off the normal spec options and that was that. Dealership couldnt order custom colors, and pretty sure when I was living in Italy, placing my order, and calling Audi direct that I got the information first hand.
> 
> 
> All in all they ****ed the first US purchasers.


 Hey, I wasn't responsible for Audi peeing in your cornflakes so your "No, you are wrong" is perhaps a touch harsh. A Volcano Red MY12 is sitting in my driveway, was ordered beginning 2/1/11 in the US by my local US dealer and delivered 1/6/12. You are more than welcome to inspect it in person when you return to the states- my doors are always open to another RS driver. I will tell you that my sales guy and dealership pushed to get it done-I had a call from Audi NA telling me how demand for all models was way up and customs of all models were getting bumped to end of year-and tried to get me to settle for Misano. I accept your apology as I know the amount of misinformation that came out over this model. 

But I do agree with you- they did sort of screw some buyers.


----------



## 4RingFanatic (Jun 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Did the dealer cancel the order? I bet they could have sold it easily had they brought it through.


 Looks like we're going to find out.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Dan.S said:


> Prove it.... Like to see your order sheet or it didn't happen.
> 
> We calle Audi HQ direct and they said it wasn't possible at the time. That is why NOBODY posted about exclusive option orders at all last year, dun dun dun, because it wasn't available in the US.


 You know I think I know the problem here. Last year there was a period when certain colors were not available. There's a chemical supplier in Japan that was taken out by the tsunami. Color choices got really limited, even certain colors pulled off the standard palette. If you tried to order Audi Exclusive during that time, you likely couldn't due to that. The timing sounds about right.


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

Almost anything is possible with money and time. 
I was either going to order an India Red TT sLine, or a Nimbus Gray. Totally specified everything I could, it was fun to see the possibilities. 
With Mag ride etc etc Audi exclusive etc. blah blah. And it was edging into TTS territory price wise. 

Many of the bigger dealers have more pull maybe? I know the biggest fear with exclusive orders is people walking after the car is delivered. Some dealers won't want to do it. Sounds more like a dealer policy than a cant be done situation. 

Still don't see why you'd want the car with more show than go.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Did the dealer cancel the order? I bet they could have sold it easily had they brought it through.


 I'm not sure. I don't think it even has a production date yet. If it does it won't be here until February at the earliest. I'll keep an eye on their inventory.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> You know I think I know the problem here. Last year there was a period when certain colors were not available. There's a chemical supplier in Japan that was taken out by the tsunami. Color choices got really limited, even certain colors pulled off the standard palette. If you tried to order Audi Exclusive during that time, you likely couldn't due to that. The timing sounds about right.


 Sounds like this could be the case... Glad to hear there was likely a legit reason.


----------



## 4RingFanatic (Jun 26, 2012)

LynxFX said:


> I'm not sure. I don't think it even has a production date yet. If it does it won't be here until February at the earliest. I'll keep an eye on their inventory.


 It'll probably be there in March.


----------

